

Joining Pro-WikiLeaks Attacks Is as Easy as Clicking a Button - Mithrandir
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/12/web20-attack-anonymous/

======
jacquesm
Using javascript to 'donate' your computer to some cause was demonstrated a
while ago to attempt to win the engineyard contest:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=715020>

Of course, given that javascript is not exactly as fast as compiled C on a CPU
with a few hundred threads they didn't make it, but the same technique applied
to DDoS is what javascript excels at.

The upshot of all this is that pissing off anybody with more than 100
followers on twitter now has the potential to take down all but the largest
sites on the web.

Basically anybody with an axe to grind and a way of rustling up some buddies
can set up a DDoS, no technical knowledge whatsoever required.

------
Mithrandir
Reference: <http://anonsp.hostoi.com/>

Using JS LOIC against a server not owned by you could be illegal!

